

Aussie tech startup BugHerd strikes gold, raising $500k - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/business-it/aussie-tech-startup-bugherd-strikes-gold-raising-500k-20120124-1qeyd.html

======
inspiredworlds
Great news for Australian startups! Congrats to the Bugherd team.

